# Chief Deputy Kevin Roberts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Chief Deputy Kevin Roberts

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Greene County Sheriff's Office
Georgia*
End of Watch: Sunday, November 14, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 48
*Tour of Duty:* 30 years
*Badge Number:* 02
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, November 14, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Committed suicide
Chief Deputy Kevin Roberts was shot and killed at his home by the target of a narcotics investigation the sheriff's office was undertaking.

The subject had gone to his home and knocked on the door at about 8:30 am on a Sunday morning. When Chief Deputy Roberts answered the door he was fatally shot by the man, who then killed himself.

Chief Deputy Roberts had served with the Greene County Sheriff's Office for 10 years. He had a total of 30 years of law enforcement experience and had previously served with the Union Point Police Department and Greensboro Police Department. He is survived by his wife, two children, and grandchildren.

Agency Contact Information
Greene County Sheriff's Office
1201 S. Industrial Boulevard
Greensboro, GA 30642

Phone: (706) 453-3351

_*Please contact the Greene County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy!


----------

